# Shark encounter while swimming in from cobia fishing - "VIDEO"



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Had to get dropped off early today in order to make it to a Tball game. We had caught 1 fish and seen a couple others, but the sharks were everywhere. I askedmy buddy Chris toget me as close to the beach as possible beforeI jumped in.....No surfboard, straight freestyle swim to the beach. As soon as I jumped in everyone in the tower startedscreaming "No, Shark, Come Back" as wetypicallydo to anyone that has to swim in. I looked up at them smiled and headed towards the beach. When I got to about 6 feet of water I got a glimps of a largedark figure approaching meto my left(I was wearing goggles). I saw the shark out of the corner of my left eye as I was lifting my head (under my right arm) to breath....about 2to 3 feet away. When my head came back down from breathing it was gone. I picked up speed and braced for the bite. I swam about 20 more yards and stood up in waiste deep water, I threw my hands upin excitement because I had made it to where I could stand without getting chomped! All the guys in the tower were still screaming and pointing and when I looked to myright the shark was still there darting around behind me about 5 feet away. Its hard to tell from the video how large the shark was or how close we were to each other, but I can promise you it was larger than me and it was to close for comfort. 

Check out the view from the tower of the boat during the shark encounter

<span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1273341894_0><a href="http://affiliate.kickapps.com/_Shark-AttackAlmost/video/1031657/31348.html">http://affiliate.kickapps.com/_Shark-AttackAlmost/video/1031657/31348.html</a>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats funny. I know you didn't think it was at the time...but dang!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Had a bad encounter thursday with a huge bullshark myself. Couldnt get him to go away and the viz was bad very uneasy feeling. I guess I'm now in the market for a bang stick. Anyway glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope my "friends" wouldn't have been laughing if I had a shark following me like that. That was scary!!!


----------



## roosterfish (Oct 2, 2007)

Youweren'tkidding Craig. That shark was right on your tail the whole way. 

Doug


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Now let me get this straight: You said, ".....<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px; ">but the sharks were everywhere" and you still jumped in the water and swam to the beach!!! Very serious event, that should sober up anyone. ?Judgement?? Please do not do that again because we want you to keep fishing and share more reports..........fishing only, please, no swimming off the beach. Thanks.......again..........enjoyed the story.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">

I am sorry but I can't find ANY humor in this. Are you guys crazy? How would you feel if he had been maimed or killed. Funny sense of humor. I would never fish with fools like this.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

pretty crazy video and glad you are alive!!

I can see how it canbe kinda of laughed off but could have became really serious real quick!! 

Makes me think twice about how we went swimming several times off the second sand bar while fishing for cobia!! If the girls saw this video you can rest assure that wont be happening again! lol


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! bet you'll think twice before doing that again........glad you pulled it off unhurt though


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (08/05/2010)*Thats funny. I know you didn't think it was at the time...but dang!


It is Funny to watch now, but that thing had my heart pumpin for sure! The "shark" Joke is Hillarious if your not the guy in the water!! We made apact not to play that joke ever again. I have seen plenty of them over the years while surfing, but when they swim up next to youand your not on a surfboard it just plain sucks...I'm just glad it wasn't one of those giantBlue ones we have seen over the years.


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

dang that was to close i dont want u to die or that will be one less fisherman.


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

My question is..... why were there no jigs tossed at the shark, hell if the shark ate craig thats the only way you could have recovered any severed limbs..... you guys kill me!!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a thing of many nightmares and a main reason why I do not swim off of our beaches !!!


----------

